# 1969 Ross Barracuda



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 13, 2015)

Picked up this little Barracuda the other day at Fairborn oh show , tore in down for a clean and lube ,turned out pretty nice  not my kind of bike but daughter liked it and trying to get her interested in bikes


----------



## theterrym (Sep 16, 2015)

Cool bike to start your kids with!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 16, 2015)

Killer seat and basket combo...your daughter will be stylin.


----------

